# Hellingly Hospital (East Sussex County Asylum)



## krela (Nov 23, 2005)

Another asylum/hospital suffering from arson attacks and vandalism, and another designed by architect G.T. Hine in the Compact Arrow design.


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

I am a week late on going myself but here are some pics from yesterday.

I noted the fact that the ninja explorers had gone away!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

I reckon it's a great explore. Bit remote though, so a car is essential.
Pretty easy (it has the flimsy 'Herras' mesh fence around). Upper floors are pretty solid (concrete under floor boards). Some bits of the ground floor are pretty dodgy now. To get around the whole place, best to stay on the upper floors. The Water Tower is climbable, but no ladder from ground to first, and heard it's a risky climb to the top. Climb at your own risk!!! The Main Hall is still standing (for now) and is well worth a look. Plenty of tunnels too (advise a proper mask for asbestos).
Hope this helps.

Lb


----------



## Pagan (Mar 24, 2007)

*Hellingly Mental Hospital*

Hiya, these are some photos I took when me and my friend went to visit Hellingly hospital-its one of my favourite places I've been to-sorry the photos arn't great. I've just posted them from photobucket, is that ok?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

Hi Pagan,
Thanks for posting your pics. It's amazing to see how decayed the place is now. It literally looks as if it's falling down around you! Some interesting photos there.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

I think your pictures are good, I never been for a wander round there and I think the time to do so is now, I really want to see that hall as there are so few main halls left now (arson, conversion, demolishment, etc) I think it’s a must visit.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

Pagan wrote.



> I've been to-sorry the photos arn't great. I've just posted them from photobucket, is that ok?



Don't worry they're fine. Thanks for posting them.

B


----------



## King Al (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

In fact i am quite intrested to know what other pictures you have, have you got any more that you would like to share?


----------



## Pagan (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

No I didn't take any more because I'm not a great photographer and exploring is more about the experience than taking photos-I've been doing it for ages but never really thought to take many photos-silly really!


----------



## King Al (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

I rarely take a camera either, I have a 5 mega pixel job I bought from Woolworths but I usually explore alone or in a pair and I like to travel very light so torch, phone and boots are my usual kit!


----------



## Wildhorse Phil (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

Hi All

I did a recyi around this last week and spotted a camera, is it ok to visit and what precoutions should one take.

Is the dog posters just to scare away local population.

Let me know if any of you planning a visit.

Planning a visit on next 'bad weather' sunday.

Thanks Phil


----------



## Ether (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

From what i hear Hellingly has upped its security since christmas and they seem quite pro-active in finding people.


----------



## Pagan (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

Yeah I have a friend who lives down there and she said they patrol with dogs


----------



## Wildhorse Phil (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

Hi

Drat , will have to wait for a really awful weather day then.:evil: 

Any one know which of these types of place is easiest to visit, sound like Severall so far, maybe will try that next sun. 

Please pm me if anyone visiting anywhere so I can tag along and meet some of you. I not too active but do try 4 visits a year.

Thanks Phil


----------



## Bishop (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Hellingly (East Sussex County Asylum)*

Wildhorse Phil seems to me to be a good bloke, I've met him only the once and very briefly but he knows the score from Dark Places as regards not writing about sensitive issues such as access etc on a thread.

B


----------



## Wildhorse Phil (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Bishap

Long time no see!

Thanks for the complement, will try be more active in a couple weeks time.

Pm me via darkplaces if you planning a visit anywhere sometime in advance.

Hope see you around, I going try hellingly the next wet day etc, more then. 

Ta Phil


----------



## Bishop (Apr 22, 2007)

Phil, good to see you on here mate. I'll PM you soon, have a bit of a chat.

B


----------



## indy (May 9, 2007)

*Hellingly Hospital*

I everyone, just thought I'd post up a few pics of probably one of my most favourite photogenic places, Hellingly Hospital. It's amazing how many photos you realize you got when you start counting through all the negs, prints and CD's. Indy. PS Hope I got this in the right place, feel free to move it if need be. Ta.


----------

